# Delivery



## rbrittr (Nov 7, 2019)

I take delivery of my new Model S Plaid at the end of the month. As a newbie, what should I program into the car before I leave the dealership for home?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Unless you have hundreds of miles to drive home, I wouldn't worry about "programming" anything. Set your mirrors and seat and head home. Then go through all the menus and settings in the unhurried comfort of your own garage. It'll likely take 2-3 weeks to be fully comfortable that you've got everything set where you want it.


----------



## rbrittr (Nov 7, 2019)

Thank you. Just 90 miles to home.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

The Tesla rep should sit in the car with you to help you get some of the basics set before you leave...


----------



## rbrittr (Nov 7, 2019)

Mr. Spacely said:


> The Tesla rep should sit in the car with you to help you get some of the basics set before you leave...


Thank you. Just don't know in times of COVID they do that anymore.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

rbrittr said:


> Thank you. Just don't know in times of COVID they do that anymore.


I think it is time to move on from using Covid as an excuse for poor customer service. Anyone who wants a vaccine has gotten one. We know how to treat it now and cases peaked seven weeks ago...


----------

